# Sticky  Announcing the launch of the GT-R Drivers Club



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In association with Nissan Motor GB, Nissan Europe and Nissan Japan the Founder Members of the GT-R Drivers Club (GTRDC) are delighted to formally announce a brand new Club for the GT-R and Skyline community. 

Joining forces, and making its home with the longest running GT-R forum www.gtr.co.uk the GTRDC brings together the knowledge and experience of www.gtr.co.uk with a group of Founder Members with passion, breadth of ownership and ambition. 

The Club's aims are to ensure that all drivers, enthusiasts and anyone passionate about the brands and cars are included. Regardless of membership of other clubs, organisations, social media groups or forums the GTRDC welcomes all to be involved as much, or as little, as they like. 

The gtr.co.uk forum will be hosting a Membership area for club news, minutes of meetings, formal Club business and an open Events area so everyone can get involved and see the friendship and share the enjoyment in the cars we all love. 

During 2018 the GTRDC will be working to formalise a fantastic calendar of events which will include Autosport this weekend, Silverstone Classic, Track Days (with a BTCC driver instructor), Carfest and some events in association with Nissan which will be revealed once we finalise plans. We are also hoping to be able to get up close and personal with some Nissan Motorsport events over the coming year. 

Membership will be £25 per year but, for 2018, we are offering an 'Enthusiast Membership' at just £10. Full annual Membership will be available from the start of 2019 once everyone is aware what the GTRDC has to offer and on knowing our 2019 plans. 

The Club has been formed to create a welcoming environment for everyone, whether dreaming of your first car or buying your next in the collection. We are a responsible Club and any abusive or anti-social behaviour will not be accepted or tolerated among Members or Founder Members. The goal is simply to create a fantastic experience where we enjoy the cars which brought us all together in the first place. 

The Founding Members and Inaugural Officers of the GT-R Drivers Club are: 

Shaun Lawless, Jack Roberts, Dylan Roberts, Pat Pomfret, Barry Pomfret, Roger Burgess Chairman, John Miskin, Toni Leadbeater Secretary, Ian Smith Treasurer, Dave Warrener Vice Chairman, Steve Riches, Adam Hill and Paul Kenney. 

Honorary Members associated with Nissan and Nismo in the UK, Europe and Japan will be invited to be Honorary Members in recognition of their help in the founding of the Club and their enthusiasm for GT-R. 

What will you get for membership? During 2018 and beyond the club intends to run a variety of exclusive events:
-Track days at Silverstone and other circuits
-European and UK Tours and a future trip to Japan
-UK Car Shows and Events
-Social Meets
-Exceptional, one off events ranging from access all areas Nurburgring 24 Hours and Blancpain to 24 Hours of Spa.

If you are interested in becoming an *Event Manager* for the GTRDC please contact us! An Event Manager will be the point of contact for all organisation for the event in question and will be asked to post pictures on social media, and, depending on the event, your entry to the event may be sponsored.  Event Managers will also qualify for FREE membership!! (For the first year a refund will be given on completion of the event!)

Coming soon! 
- we will be offering exclusive gt-r.co.uk email addresses free for use by members 
- GTRDC memorabilia and clothing! When this is finalised we will invite you to visit our shop www.gtrdc.co.uk. Please feel free to sign up for an account in the meanwhile.

For additional information please contact [email protected]

*If you are at Autosport at the weekend please come and visit us on Stand 9240!!*


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Good luck with your new club!

I do have to question the ethics and motive of starting yet another club however!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's a free world, anyone can.  

We're just here for the cars, not the politics, that's all.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm afraid the politics will creep in no mater how hard you try to keep away from it!
opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We have got some amazing events lined up this year, everyone is welcome to join in. That's all I am saying, we're very happy to work with other clubs and we are simply not interested in previous history. We are getting back to what it should be about - the cars.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Good luck with your new club!
> 
> I do have to question the ethics and motive of starting yet another club however!


Appreciate Neil thank you - hope you will get involved as be great to see your car at events!

As Toni said already it's a free world and I don't think we should bother getting dragged into anything which has gone before as pointless and a waste of energy. I hope all agree. The only driver (geddit) is to create an environment where people enjoy the cars and the community. Whether you are lusting after your first car or adding another to your collection it's for all enthusiasts.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Afraid that I will not be on any GTRDC stands Roger as It would be hypocritical of me to agree to support one club only to then let them down to support another!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You are allowed to be in more than one club you know, it really is a free country. 

We will be having some exclusive events later in the year, so never say never! Or if you do, you may live to regret it LOL. Seriously chill, we're all here to enjoy the cars, that's all we want to do. We will be putting stuff on, everything else is up to you.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Afraid that I will not be on any GTRDC stands Roger as It would be hypocritical of me to agree to support one club only to then let them down to support another!




Would never suggest letting anyone down Neil - that wouldn’t be right obviously.

There are going to be lots of events and am sure some might be of more interest to different groups of people and attended by different clubs - if not am sure we will all enjoy the GT-R family whichever stand anyone is on. Here’s to a great 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk

Confuses me greatly. I'll go to whichever has the most user driven content on the forums.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The gtrdc.co.uk page is only a shop, the forum is our home here.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

borat52 said:


> So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk
> 
> Confuses me greatly. I'll go to whichever has the most user driven content on the forums.



Hopefully a bit more simple - GT-R Drivers Club home and Forum is here so one and the same with GTR.co.uk. The site is simply for info and there is a link to this Forum on every page at the top. It is only there to be the shop (so Mook and team don’t have to host ecommerce etc), Membership Database which we then share with Mook for your membership levels here and some info on the club. 

All discussions, events and Forum is right here ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

so you/we going to be attending car shows ?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> so you/we going to be attending car shows ?


Yes Geof, quite a few events already in the planning stage, some major announcements to come but stand space already sorted for this weekends Autosport Show at the NEC and also the Silverstone Classic in July.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> Hopefully a bit more simple - GT-R Drivers Club home and Forum is here so one and the same with GTR.co.uk. The site is simply for info and there is a link to this Forum on every page at the top. It is only there to be the shop (so Mook and team don***8217;t have to host ecommerce etc), Membership Database which we then share with Mook for your membership levels here and some info on the club.
> 
> All discussions, events and Forum is right here ;-)
> 
> ...


Understood, in that case I live in hope that you will succeed in getting everyone back under one roof. I'm not privvy to what happened with gtroc.org and am completely uninterested in a stand alone private facebook group (one of the great things about an online forum is the open historical knowledge it contains) and thought it to be bonkers that such a small group of people should be spread across 3 online resources.

If you can improve gtr.co.uk's offering that would be a positive.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can’t wait to not be attending the brilliant GTRDC events. Lol


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm in... ... and paid too.

Could be fun - even for a sideline enthusiast...!

David


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Tinyflier said:


> I'm in... ... and paid too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw it hit thank you and welcome!

I will be assigning Membership numbers to those who have joined already tomorrow and sending to Mook who is kindly doing the membership statuses. I will then drop you a mail with number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't commit to being an event manager due to commitments but I am up for this and think this is a great idea.

Toni - you mention stand at Autosport, I am going to Performance Car Show - will GTRDC be there?


Thanks!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GTRDC does not have a stand arranged there at present


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> I can’t wait to not be attending the brilliant GTRDC events. Lol



You could amaze us all and start rocking up to a few ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah would be nice if the purple car actually moved once in a while lol


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

evogeof said:


> so you/we going to be attending car shows ?


Yes Geoff, and Maureen and I will entertain you yet again at the Premier Inn near Castle Combe. 

We know how to impress our friends. :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Yes Geoff, and Maureen and I will entertain you yet again at the Premier Inn near Castle Combe.
> 
> We know how to impress our friends. :chuckle:


I’m actually working up there at the moment in that village called Tiddlywink


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

In.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds great, also good that the forum part is integrated here as well! Nice of GTR.co to allow it too, good effort!

GTRDC Enthusiast Membership × 1
£10.00

Signed/paid up to help out with funds :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Sounds great, also good that the forum part is integrated here as well! Nice of GTR.co to allow it too, good effort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news.

Just seen you and SimonH hit so I shall be sending Membership numbers tomorrow and confirming all with Mook.

Let’s make this a brilliant GT-R 2018!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> GTRDC does not have a stand arranged there at present


Performance Car Show is part of the Autosport Show so there will be a GTRDC stand but in a different hall. The GTRDC stand is 9240 in hall 9


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah would be nice if the purple car actually moved once in a while lol


I’ve seen it once on 6 months. I’d like to see it moving too. Lol


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

evogeof said:


> I’m actually working up there at the moment in that village called Tiddlywink


Good feedback Geoff but give me some notice next time. It's possible we could find a good restaurant somewhere near CC ...... possibly.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

barry P. said:


> Performance Car Show is part of the Autosport Show so there will be a GTRDC stand but in a different hall. The GTRDC stand is 9240 in hall 9


Thanks Barry I didn;t realise that it was essentially the same show!


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Are you going this weekend Barry, be nice to meet up if you are?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> I’ve seen it once on 6 months. I’d like to see it moving too. Lol


Mook, I'm still waiting to see those lovely refurbished BBS RG-R 708s and restitched steering wheel in real life.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Kc350z said:


> Are you going this weekend Barry, be nice to meet up if you are?


No, unfortunately I can't make it this year but head over to the stand and have a chat with the team manning it. There will be some great cars on the stand.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm a little confused by the new group and hope someone can explain it to me. Will the GTRDC be working with or joining with the GTROC on the same events? For instance I see that the GTROC is on stand 9220 at the show and the GTRDC is on 9240. Are they effectively the same stand. Also will both organisations be combining at the Silverstone Classic? Just asking as I'm interested to know if I'm going to be with the club of 6 having bought them from the GTROC website or everyone else.

I have no axe to grind here and scarcely know anyone but would I be correct in asking if the organisers of the GTRDC were the losing candidates in the recent GTROC elections?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

zed1 said:


> I'm a little confused by the new group and hope someone can explain it to me. Will the GTRDC be working with or joining with the GTROC on the same events? For instance I see that the GTROC is on stand 9220 at the show and the GTRDC is on 9240. Are they effectively the same stand. Also will both organisations be combining at the Silverstone Classic? Just asking as I'm interested to know if I'm going to be with the club of 6 having bought them from the GTROC website or everyone else.
> 
> I have no axe to grind here and scarcely know anyone but would I be correct in asking if the organisers of the GTRDC were the losing candidates in the recent GTROC elections?


The recent elections highlighted huge a difference of opinion as to what members wanted from the OC. Years of experience had shown that the likleyhood of big changes within the OC were unlikely so it was decided to start with a clean slate.
The clubs won't be working together (at this time) BUT the DC is open to all members of existing clubs and designed to compliment them accordingly.

Their close ties with Nissan for example will give them access to events and merchandise unavailable otherwise.

But as a member of both you would be more than welcome to attend as many or few events as you choose. 

The beauty of the DC membership is year one is £10. If you join and after 12 months don't think it is complimenting the OC, you don't renew. Our hope is you see the value in full membership but there is certainly no "competition" for your support.

Mike


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

zed1 said:


> I'm a little confused by the new group and hope someone can explain it to me. Will the GTRDC be working with or joining with the GTROC on the same events? For instance I see that the GTROC is on stand 9220 at the show and the GTRDC is on 9240. Are they effectively the same stand. Also will both organisations be combining at the Silverstone Classic? Just asking as I'm interested to know if I'm going to be with the club of 6 having bought them from the GTROC website or everyone else.
> 
> I have no axe to grind here and scarcely know anyone but would I be correct in asking if the organisers of the GTRDC were the losing candidates in the recent GTROC elections?


Simple answers are I don't believe the GTROC have been asked to work with the GTRDC although they seem to be doing some of the same events. In fact it is quite a shock to find out that they have decided to split considering the speech made by them about working for the good of the club going forward!

The stands are totally different.

And the answer is yes to your last question!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We are a NEW Club without any of the previous ridiculous politics which we wish to leave behind.

You are welcome to join us or not, it matters not if you are a member or not of other clubs. It is very likely there will be different stands at the same event over the year, but this is no different from any other marque where there are various clubs all present at the same event. It's not a competition, we are simply doing our own thing and they theirs. We have a different vision and we feel this will become apparent going forward.

So to answer your question Zed1, no we are not adjoining, joined or on the same anything at this time. If you are at Autosport you are more than welcome to visit us and talk to us about our plans going forward.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I must also say, that I am disappointed with this split, I'm all for the gtroc as I expressed at the time of the elections, all this has done is to dilute the gtr membership, and will as such, make both stands at any event half as big as they could have been, as a advocate of the gtroc, I will be on their stand at the autosport show, please come to see us.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am sure we will be within waving distance, have an enjoyable show!

We will be revealing some of our attending cars in the members area and our Facebook page over the next couple of days so stay tuned!


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm very much anti politics in clubs, have left several I was heavily involved in because quite simply I don't want drama. I just want to enjoy what I enjoy. At £10 for the year I can be part of a club and see what happens. If it's a crock of shit I won't renew. Simples


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I like your style, LOL. We hope it will be worth it.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am sure we will be within waving distance,



Oh the joy.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mudflap said:


> Good feedback Geoff but give me some notice next time. It's possible we could find a good restaurant somewhere near CC ...... possibly.


10th of March EvoGeoff - 1st Track day of 2018 at the famous CC - unless I do some in Feb elsewhere :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

goghat said:


> Oh the joy.


I’m sure it will all be very friendly. It’s just a car club after all. Shame I won’t be there tho.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't get why there are so many salty people here. I'm not active in any club, but have read through the recent dramas with the GTROC elections and have to say from an outsiders perspective it does seem that the club was extremely political to say it's supposed to be a club for enthusiast GTR owners? B35 seems much more informal and geared towards enthusiasts wanting to meet like minded people and have fun, although I have to say it seems a little bit clicky and secretive.

Having some healthy competition can often be beneficial all round as it encourages people to up their game and not become stagnant, in the end meaning customers (or in this case members) get more for their money. From what I can see there were plenty of people unhappy with the way things were with the GTROC, some individuals off their own back tried to get on board and improve that, and have now set up their own club after spotting some interest.

As has already been said, no one is forced to choose one club or pay for this one, but if it seems a good prospect with some good experiences on offer then why not give it a shot. If it ends up being no good then don't renew and go elsewhere.

I say fair play to the people that have set this up and best of luck. If I wasn't selling my GTR I would certainly join up.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

-SeanS said:


> I don't get why there are so many salty people here. I'm not active in any club, but have read through the recent dramas with the GTROC elections and have to say from an outsiders perspective it does seem that the club was extremely political to say it's supposed to be a club for enthusiast GTR owners? B35 seems much more informal and geared towards enthusiasts wanting to meet like minded people and have fun, although I have to say it seems a little bit clicky and secretive.
> 
> Having some healthy competition can often be beneficial all round as it encourages people to up their game and not become stagnant, in the end meaning customers (or in this case members) get more for their money. From what I can see there were plenty of people unhappy with the way things were with the GTROC, some individuals off their own back tried to get on board and improve that, and have now set up their own club after spotting some interest.
> 
> ...



Thank you Sean :bowdown1:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

goghat said:


> I must also say, that I am disappointed with this split, I'm all for the gtroc as I expressed at the time of the elections, all this has done is to dilute the gtr membership, and will as such, make both stands at any event half as big as they could have been, as a advocate of the gtroc, I will be on their stand at the autosport show, please come to see us.


I'm really looking forward to seeing you again Dave.

Autosport International is a great event and we'll all meet some old friends and new.

It would be wonderful if all the Skyline clubs could be there and I'm thinking of Skyline Owners Club, Skyline Owners Forum, R33 Facebook, Skyline Facebook and so on.

I know you couldn't make the GTROC AGM, but it was agreed to put a line under politics.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

-SeanS said:


> I don't get why there are so many salty people here. I'm not active in any club, but have read through the recent dramas with the GTROC elections and have to say from an outsiders perspective it does seem that the club was extremely political to say it's supposed to be a club for enthusiast GTR owners? B35 seems much more informal and geared towards enthusiasts wanting to meet like minded people and have fun, although I have to say it seems a little bit clicky and secretive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very decent response and exactly the point. It’s a free country and I am not going to comment on anyone or clubs etc other than to say I have no axe to grind with anyone or any club (am good friends with lots of all!).

We have deliberately (not just losing candidates, as people can see, but a larger group of people ready and willing to fund a new club out of their own pockets) set our stall out to be inclusive, open and welcoming to all - not just owners but drivers, enthusiasts and people dreaming of owning one day.

If you disagree that’s absolutely fine and people may socialise with who they wish. I am sure there may be some crossover but we have a number of events specific to GTRDC (I have just finished a meeting with one ten minutes ago well outside the car scene) which members will hopefully enjoy.

If there are two stands and more cars then surely it just helps the whole GT-R community and exposure to people who love them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

> If I wasn't selling my GTR I would certainly join up.


that says it all:wavey:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

goghat said:


> [\QUOTE] If I wasn't selling my GTR I would certainly join up.


that says it all:wavey:[/QUOTE]

Nooooooooooo.

Keep it. Your 33 was fab. Your 34 is fab and you bring so much friendship to the scene.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mudflap said:


> Nooooooooooo.
> 
> Keep it. Your 33 was fab. Your 34 is fab and you bring so much friendship to the scene.


Jack, you’ve misunderstood. Dave isn’t selling up, he’s quoting someone else who is!!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Jack, you’ve misunderstood. Dave isn’t selling up, he’s quoting someone else who is!!


Please forgive an old farts misinterpretation in an increasingly complex IT world.

Off topic, except insofar my age, I'm about to rebuild a vintage valve radio - just watch the Chatter thread after Autosport.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I’ve fixed his quote now to make it clearer.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

goghat said:


> that says it all:wavey:


I don't get it, are you saying I've only put a message of support because I'm selling my GTR?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

-SeanS said:


> I don't get it, are you saying I've only put a message of support because I'm selling my GTR?


Irrespective, it’s damn good to have you on board. Membership numbers coming it tomorrow to all those who have joined up thus far.

Also Forum names will go to Mook for Membership Avatar on he Forum too.

Apologies have been inundated by people joining up and we don’t officially launch until Saturday!

I have had a great meeting tonight with one potential event we can join forces with (nothing to do with car scene at all - spreading outside the norm) who might wish to work with GTRDC for members for a great Japanese experience. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

If you are selling your car, your recommendation doesn't really count, as you won't be involved.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

goghat said:


> If you are selling your car, your recommendation doesn't really count, as you won't be involved.



Quite the opposite - why should someone need to own a car to be part of a community. What about all those of us who wanted the cars, worked for them and eventually got one (I had a 350z initially as my Forum Name gives away).

What about the drivers who take them on Driver Days, or hire them, or simply adore the car and brand and want to be involved in events and the access membership of a club can give. 

People leaving the car and selling up but want to still be welcome with their friends and the community?

Suggesting someone doesn’t count because they don’t own a car isn’t what it is about and precisely why Sean is even more welcome now he is selling ;-).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Er, I think he might want to get involved with whatever group covers his new car? Plus when I go to gtroc events, I, for some reason, tend to bring my car with me.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

goghat said:


> Er, I think he might want to get involved with whatever group covers his new car? Plus when I go to gtroc events, I, for some reason, tend to bring my car with me.


Not a very open attitude though is it. If he wants to be part of the community that is his perogative. He shouldn’t have to justify it. Just wanting to be included is the only membership criteria.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

No it isn't a very open attitude, because I'm not open to the new gtrdc.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Regardless of the negative attitude of one or tw... erm, one... at the very least we've increased the GT-R contingent at Autosport by one stand, have some people attending who otherwise wouldn't, and got people talking about the community again. If that's negative then sorry, I'll hold my hands up because I was part of it. As far as I'm concerned, promoting the GT-R and Skyline community isn't a bad thing and neither is giving people an alternative way of getting involved - long may it continue!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I think you will find more than me that aren't impressed, after all the old school got back in at the agm, which is why the said gtrdc has been formed.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

goghat said:


> I think you will find more than me that aren't impressed, after all the old school got back in at the agm, which is why the said gtrdc has been formed.



The GTRDC is simply a new club and judging by people joining already, even though it doesn’t officially launch until Autosport, it is going to be a great year.

You are entirely entitled to your opinions and 
you, and others, are entitled to be impressed or not as you wish. 

What actually matters is that all people have a choice and I am delighted to be positive and not at all old school. It isn’t for anyone to dictate what anyone in the community does or thinks and people are free to choose. This isn’t Iran.

Looking forward to making your acquaintance at Autosport and putting a face to the Forum discussions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

goghat said:


> I think you will find more than me that aren't impressed, after all the old school got back in at the agm, which is why the said gtrdc has been formed.


Dave, politics aside, it’s just evolution and it’s happened! It will probably happen again as well, who knows.

What club you support is down to you but I’ll bet as many people join the new club as those that snub it as a matter of principle. 

One thing that is certain though, there’s a lot of support from the right places so this new club must have some sort of appeal.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

It's going to be interesting autosport anyway, but I'm not interested in meeting the new players, I'm very happy to speak to the people I already know.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

goghat said:


> It's going to be interesting autosport anyway, but I'm not interested in meeting the new players, I'm very happy to speak to the people I already know.


You’re sending mixed messages. The ‘new players’ are pretty much all OC members and the only reason they have gone In This direction is because they didn’t feel the club was going on a direction they wanted to follow. 

If they hadn’t formed the new club they might as well be on the OC stand, so you’d have conversed with them. 

Look past the damn politics and just enjoy the scene. It’s the same people with a different vision. It shouldnt be a ‘one or the other’ thing. 

‘Your club’ hasn’t changed by the new club appearing and if you think the new club is a threat it merely highlights the need to move with the times.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

goghat said:


> It's going to be interesting autosport anyway, but I'm not interested in meeting the new players, I'm very happy to speak to the people I already know.


I rather thought the point of Autosport is getting new people interested in the marque. it’s precisely that type of politics we are leaving behind.

Clearly you’re not happy, fine we get it, but I am afraid it changes nothing. We are here, we’ve got some pretty fantastic events up our sleeves and it’s entirely up to the owners, and enthusiasts, whether they get involved. 

Just a big thanks to all those that have signed up already, we are organising your membership and keep an eye out in the club section for some brand new events! Cheers all!


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

goghat said:


> It's going to be interesting autosport anyway, but I'm not interested in meeting the new players, I'm very happy to speak to the people I already know.


Surely you realise that the impression you're giving on this thread only serves to further distance 'your' club from any potential new members and possibly existing members on the fence. I'm sure this isn't an indication of the majority but that kind of attitude is a pretty strong deterrent.

It's just a car club/community mate, there are much bigger things to worry about in the world. Everyone is part of these clubs due to a shared interest and passion for cars, particularly GTRs, effectively saying you are going to snub any new faces just makes you come across as childish and petty. It's been said before but the beauty of this situation is that GTROC hasn't gone, neither has B35, it's still there and you can still be a member of whichever one you feel loyalty towards. Even better you can get involved in all of them and meet new people and attend a mixture of events. It's a win win situation.

You've made it pretty clear you aren't happy, but wish them well, have a snickers and let people enjoy things  It's a shame if this thread turns into people moaning when it should be about what the GTRDC are planning for the future (i.e. positive things).


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I've got no beef with the members of said new club, jack is a sound bloke, I also know Shaun and pete, and to some extent dave Warrener, it's just that you didn't get the result that you wanted at the agm, so you set up another club, why didn't you try to make the original one better?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

goghat said:


> I've got no beef with the members of said new club, jack is a sound bloke, I also know Shaun and pete, and to some extent dave Warrener, it's just that you didn't get the result that you wanted at the agm, so you set up another club, why didn't you try to make the original one better?


Perhaps because with the current board the GTROC is incapable of change?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

goghat said:


> I've got no beef with the members of said new club, jack is a sound bloke, I also know Shaun and pete, and to some extent dave Warrener, it's just that you didn't get the result that you wanted at the agm, so you set up another club, why didn't you try to make the original one better?




Because it was made blatantly clear by those who clung so hard into power that ‘real’ change wasn’t forthcoming. 

Where is the response from the club post AGM to appease and work with the large disaffected contingent? It’s been a couple of months and there isn’t even a thread on here about the GTROC booth at Autosport let alone one discussing a united future. Nothing has changed, exactly as predicted. 

Starting a new club let’s the OC follow its path without these rabble rousers questioning thier every move.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It's like Brexit, it's happened so please just accept it and not be a Tony Blair !!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

The old school won at the agm, that shows who were more thought of, it says everything, I've stayed with this forum because it's the one I originally joined in 2007 and I'm happy to stay here, and I will continue to voice my opinion, maybe the gtrdc should start their own forum , who knows maybe they will.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The old school may have won, but the membership lost.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

goghat said:


> The old school won at the agm, that shows who were more thought of, it says everything, I've stayed with this forum because it's the one I originally joined in 2007 and I'm happy to stay here, and I will continue to voice my opinion, maybe the gtrdc should start their own forum , who knows maybe they will.


Firstly, you can’t ‘win’ in a democracy. Those who ‘lost’ wanted change. That wasn’t forthcoming so they have done the OC a favour and moved on. 

Secondly, one key AGM issue was the split from this site a few years ago. The DC and it’s relationship with this forum is the BACKBONE of the clubs constitution.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This forum is integral to the GTRDC and always will be. 

Now please let;s not dwell on the past, it is done, we are looking forward to an exciting year. 
In fact I cannot wait, and it has been a fair old time since I felt excited about the GTR scene!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I was one of the "old skool" voted back in and remain a member of gtroc, but have resigned and am helping gtrdc, so as people are re-iterating, pick 1, 2 or 5 clubs to be members of, nobody cares ;-) and I'll attend events as suits, so no problem.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool, interesting to see how it goes! Have signed up to support this, hope it goes well!

Would there be toyo's/michelin tyres, trackdays, sprints, dyno days etc and other goodies available too


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh yes....! Once we have got Autosport over more announcements to come!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> This forum is integral to the GTRDC and always will be.
> 
> Now please let;s not dwell on the past, it is done, we are looking forward to an exciting year.
> In fact I cannot wait, and it has been a fair old time since I felt excited about the GTR scene!


Yes Toni.

At the 2017 GTROC AGM, there was general consensus to draw a line under the past.

Regretfully, some GTROC members are unable to grasp this concept and wish to pursue a lost cause to the detriment of so many enthusiasts. 

Thankfully, the new GT-R Drivers Club is here, on this Forum, with a refreshing ambition to deliver enjoyment to all in the GT-R and Skyline fraternity.

Roll on 2018.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

SIGN ME UP!!!

Thank you, everybody involved, for your continued enthusiasm and efforts in making this dream a reality !


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Companies house has the GTRDC being incorporated 3 days after the GTROC AGM!
3 days after all those at said AGM agreeing that whatever the outcome of the vote the politics would end and everyone would move forward together as a club!

This seems a bit hypocritical to me, and too be honest I'm surprised that people I thought had integrity have shown they are lacking any!

But as I said before I hold no ill will and wish you luck.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> But as I said before I hold no ill will and wish you luck.


Good, let's draw a line under it then shall we? From what I've seen, people who don't like the thought of this new club are absent from the day to day forum activity until it suits them to pass comment on what displeases them. No participation other than to offer criticism

So, back to topic. Any more posts that are referencing the previous AGM will be binned. Seriously, it's the end of the line for discussing what went before as that is not what this thread is about.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Vihis said:


> SIGN ME UP!!!
> 
> Thank you, everybody involved, for your continued enthusiasm and efforts in making this dream a reality !


Ville, I'll be pleased to do the Heathrow run again if you can find the time to visit the UK.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Why the angst? The creation of the GTRDC is no different from the segmentation of the original GTROC is it?

No-one involved in the GTRDC setup has said anything about not also being supportive of the GTROC - quite the opposite in fact. 

If people don't want to join GTRDC that is their choice but please don't criticise anyone who has set this up or is joining it - that is equally OUR choice.

No-one seems to object the Batallion35 so why not accept GTRDC in the same light? I am not a member of Batallion 35 (largely because I abhor Facebook and its pervasive and invasive social impact), however, I don't have any feelings against those club members who are part of it.

We live in a pluralistic society so "live and let live" -join or don't join but stop throwing stones please.

David


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

To QUOTE TAZZMAXX

"Good, let's draw a line under it then shall we? From what I've seen, people who don't like the thought of this new club are absent from the day to day forum activity until it suits them to pass comment on what displeases them."

Forum Definition

"A medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged."

Didn't know you had to post everyday to be able to comment on any issues or news!

Limited time so can usually only come on here to scan to see if anything peeks my interest. 

If interest is there then I will post.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> To QUOTE TAZZMAXX
> 
> "Good, let's draw a line under it then shall we? From what I've seen, people who don't like the thought of this new club are absent from the day to day forum activity until it suits them to pass comment on what displeases them."
> 
> ...


Ok,
Lets get it out. There is a certain arrogance from those that "Won" the Elections, with no direct campaigning to a dissafected membership, that those PAYING MEMBERS who were asking for wholesale change and reevaluation of the clubs direction, would just simmer down and fall into line.

The fact is they all joined the club voluntarily, paying for the privilege and it became quite apparent that it was no longer a club they wanted to be part of.

In essence, had the AGM gone their way, this "new club" would just be an evolution of the GTROC. As it is that didn't happen and the formation of a new club was a no brainer.

As I have said before, this is the perfect solution. The GTROC can carry on as they wish and these noisy members can get what they want from a club. 
As OC club members they didn't question the vote or call a vote of no confidence, they accepted it and let the board plan for 2018 whilst reevaluating their options.

So, no harm done.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> To QUOTE TAZZMAXX
> 
> "Good, let's draw a line under it then shall we? From what I've seen, people who don't like the thought of this new club are absent from the day to day forum activity until it suits them to pass comment on what displeases them."





Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Forum Definition
> 
> "A medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged."
> 
> ...


Great bit of pedantry, congratulations. So, you can find the time to post about what you don't like but you can't find it to help out other owners and share ideas/technical help?

Forum use isn't just about chucking your tuppence worth in when something appears that you don't like and I don't really consider moaning to be commenting.

Of course, everyone is welcome to use the forum but the spirit of it is to be a two way thing.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Great bit of pedantry, congratulations. So, you can find the time to post about what you don't like but you can't find it to help out other owners and share ideas/technical help?
> 
> Forum use isn't just about chucking your tuppence worth in when something appears that you don't like and I don't really consider moaning to be commenting.
> 
> Of course, everyone is welcome to use the forum but the spirit of it is to be a two way thing.


I am sorry you may consider what I posted as moaning!
In future I will just sit and stew about an issue I feel needs addressing!

Sorry to care about the GTR community and the largest issue to hit it for so many years!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I am sorry you may consider what I posted as moaning!
> In future I will just sit and stew about an issue I feel needs addressing!
> 
> Sorry to care about the GTR community and the largest issue to hit it for so many years!!


We are getting bogged down here.

Here's the deal. There will be "at least" two clubs present at a range of events this year. Those clubs will have unique offerings, those clubs will suit different people.

BUT

At the clubs core is a love of all things GT-R. So, there is absolutely no reason why you can't all just get along.

As I've said, the split is good for the OC as it means it can move forward without distraction.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I have said my piece, and I hope cleared the air at least for me. :nervous:

At least it got me back on here again and my mind off the sodding GDPR BS i'm having to write!

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> At least it got me back on here again and my mind off the sodding GDPR BS i'm having to write!


That's the spirit! Work doesn't always have to come first:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

So, will the GTRDC be running a TOTB team this year? opcorn:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> So, will the GTRDC be running a TOTB team this year? opcorn:



Are you volunteering to run it!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> Are you volunteering to run it!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch out Matt!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Are you volunteering to run it!?


I was merely making light of the situation tbh Rog. 

I doubt I could run it successfully from Iraq/Dubai anyway even though I have all the contacts required to do so. 
If I do get chance to have the time off, I'll most likely run as an individual entry again to stay away from the politics.
We've had far more *fun* running independently than within a team.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> I was merely making light of the situation tbh Rog.
> 
> I doubt I could run it successfully from Iraq/Dubai anyway even though I have all the contacts required to do so.
> If I do get chance to have the time off, I'll most likely run as an individual entry again to stay away from the politics.
> We've had far more *fun* running independently than within a team.


Are you even a member of the GT-RDC?
It's people like you, chiming with opinions and grand ideas who haven't even signed up that piss me off. Always think you can do a better job without actually getting involved.

Join up, or butt out


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm in. Already paid


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

paula8115624 said:


> I'm in. Already paid



Welcome!

Membership statuses going to Mook in next hour or two!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm organising this if anyone is interested. It's a small group with limited numbers. 2018 Pyrenees It's starts on the 16th June. Has three options, either 6 days (900miles), 8 days (1200miles) or the full 14 days. It is without doubt the best road trip in the Pyrenees and northern Spain. It is done on a completely non-profit basis so far cheaper than any commercial tour. This is NOT a Gumball style trip. Early booking is essential as spaces are filling up.

https://www.facebook.com/European-Road-Touring-150...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Are you even a member of the GT-RDC?
> 
> It's people like you, chiming with opinions and grand ideas who haven't even signed up that piss me off. Always think you can do a better job without actually getting involved.
> 
> ...




While I agree with the sentiment it might be this one was a bit out of context (Forum chat huh!) and Matt was joking around.

Irrespective Matt if you chose to go and we do run a team (not in plans currently I have to admit) then why not all have a fun day together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Signed up and paid.

When do I get my free shit and access all areas VIP passes to anything Nissan is involved in?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Signed up and paid.
> 
> 
> 
> When do I get my free shit and access all areas VIP passes to anything Nissan is involved in?



You get £10 worth so I will ring you and shout Nismo down the phone and rev loudly.

Good to see our resident technical guru on board though ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

zed1 said:


> I'm organising this if anyone is interested. It's a small group with limited numbers. 2018 Pyrenees It's starts on the 16th June. Has three options, either 6 days (900miles), 8 days (1200miles) or the full 14 days. It is without doubt the best road trip in the Pyrenees and northern Spain. It is done on a completely non-profit basis so far cheaper than any commercial tour. This is NOT a Gumball style trip. Early booking is essential as spaces are filling up.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/European-Road-Touring-150...



That looks mega to be fair Jack.... gutted I have work commitments already that week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> While I agree with the sentiment it might be this one was a bit out of context (Forum chat huh!) and Matt was joking around.


Mike was just “yanking the chain” Rog, we know each other well enough to read through each other’s posts these days 

Although he does have a valid point, he just needs to lend me a tenner now!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> Mike was just “yanking the chain” Rog, we know each other well enough to read through each other’s posts these days
> 
> 
> 
> Although he does have a valid point, he just needs to lend me a tenner now!



Am glad - was worried Mook had cracked ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

:


matt j said:


> Mike was just “yanking the chain” Rog, we know each other well enough to read through each other’s posts these days
> 
> Although he does have a valid point, he just needs to lend me a tenner now!


If you're that short of cash Matt I'll lend you a couple of quid and they can have a whip round at Autosport on the stand to find the other £8


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can I be Member 101 if I join?

Personally, I just see this as evolution


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

barry P. said:


> :
> 
> If you're that short of cash Matt I'll lend you a couple of quid and they can have a whip round at Autosport on the stand to find the other £8


I am sure the GTROC boys will chip in as well


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Bajie said:


> Can I be Member 101 if I join?
> 
> Personally, I just see this as evolution



I can have a chat with someone if you like ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Bajie said:


> Can I be Member 101 if I join?
> 
> Personally, I just see this as evolution


Think you'll find that's a different club :chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> I can have a chat with someone if you like ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joined. If I get 010 [my GTROC number] or 101 I will be a very happy lad lol


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I voted for the "new board" 110% but with this I obviously neednt have bothered. 

In hindsight (a huge term I know ) maybe the GTRDC should have been formed before the vote as it would have had so much more credibility that way (in my eyes anyway )

Of course everyone has to do what they think is best 

So a few questions to the GTRDC (checks spelling)

Can non paid up members go to shows and be on the stand the same as if the GTROC attends a show

will the GTRDC be at JAE which after all is the biggest jap car show in the UK 

PS

Thinking of possibly starting the GTRAC .............


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Bajie said:


> Joined. If I get 010 [my GTROC number] or 101 I will be a very happy lad lol


Done and Done - 10101


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> Signed up and paid.
> 
> When do I get my free shit and access all areas VIP passes to anything Nissan is involved in?


What the hell is Dougie doing to that poor Squirell?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> I voted for the "new board" 110% but with this I obviously neednt have bothered.
> 
> In hindsight (a huge term I know ) maybe the GTRDC should have been formed before the vote as it would have had so much more credibility that way (in my eyes anyway )
> 
> ...


Hindsight is always perfect of course and lots of things could/should have been done differently.

I am not going to cover old ground so let's look at positive future things.

JAE - that's an interesting question. Obviously other people have often represented clubs there and for some it is a fabulous event and one of the highlights of the summer (and John does a great job organising of course). The GT-R community simply hasn't shown the enthusiasm, despite a few die hards who love it, for the event. If people wanted to go they would - they turn up to lots of other events.

That being said we are very open to doing what everyone wants and not being prescriptive! One thing to note it is a new club and therefore in the first year it is focusing on a smaller number of amazing events rather than spreading ourselves too thinly or simply doing things other people are doing.

For example I spent three hours last night with a massive Japanese Culture show who have no cars there - something totally different. It would be for both displaying cars but also members and family day out. It is very much in infancy and health and safety might kill it off but it gives you an idea.

As for events - I am not sure I see the point of having a club with members and then having people who aren't along to major events (if I understand you correctly). 

Smaller events/meets it might be feasible but for £10 to get access to everything I am not sure it makes sense. Obviously we need to show what we are all about and hopefully Autosport will kick start that. People have to see a benefit to being a member obviously! If people see the value they will join and people never see value in something which is free.

Appreciate the support and hope that answers some questions - we are open to tweak and change things as we progress and learn what works of course!

GTRAC....? ;-)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Bajie said:


> Can I be Member 101 if I join?
> Personally, I just see this as evolution





ROG350Z said:


> I can have a chat with someone if you like ;-)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can I be member 35 then please? akin to R35


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> What the hell is Dougie doing to that poor Squirell?


Great spot!

This is the God's honest truth:

My little one is watching Hey Duggee on the telly a couple of years ago, landline rings so I grab the sky remote and press pause and answer the phone.

I nip back to turn it back on and that is the paused telly image right there. :nervous: I shit you not!

I had to grab a picture as nobody would have believed me!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

RSVFOUR said:


> I voted for the "new board" 110% but with this I obviously neednt have bothered.
> 
> In hindsight (a huge term I know ) maybe the GTRDC should have been formed before the vote as it would have had so much more credibility that way (in my eyes anyway )
> 
> ...


In all honesty Brian the club exists not because of the election but because of what happened around it. I think I’m a very easy going person but if people are ringing around impugning my character simply to stay in power in a car club, I am done. Plus the politics Bores me to death, I’m just wanting to have fun in my play time. 

I imagine normal car shows we will welcome members and non-members. But we will be running some exclusive events only for members, as we want to ensure we deliver benefit of membership for people to join in year 2. 

JAE, not sure tbh. Though there is scope to join with another non-GTR club if we want to and be part of their very successful yearly stand. I guess we could do a hands up and see who is interested. I always go but in another car.


----------



## mr_ship (Sep 24, 2008)

Joined


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

mr_ship said:


> Joined



Confirmed and welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Any january sale voucher codes ?? :chuckle::chuckle:
joined.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Joined up
Looking forward to some excellent track and social events

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. Can’t believe how many longer termers have come out the woodwork for this. What a great response.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Joined up
> Looking forward to some excellent track and social events
> 
> Cheers
> ...



There is no doubt there will be some epic social meets sir! Mr Miskin is your Track guru of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Wow. Can’t believe how many longer termers have come out the woodwork for this. What a great response.



It’s stellar isn’t it.

Thank god we tested the tech! Hopefully people have had a seamless experience?

40+ confirmed members already. Epic and testament to a great bunch of people. And that’s before we actually launch at Autosport.

For those waiting for Membership numbers they will be coming out next week along with the first unique club offering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Next thing you know Arcam and maxboost will pop up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Can I go halves with Mook on membership considering the amount of time our cars spend off the road? There should be a GT-R non-drivers club section...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> Can I go halves with Mook on membership considering the amount of time our cars spend off the road? There should be a GT-R non-drivers club section...


I’m already fed up of the elitist attitude of this new club. How dare it assume we all have cars you can drive. 

Cliquey old boys club. :runaway:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

membership just hit 43 lovely new peeps. Wow!!


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Signed up, paid for and I'm in!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

welcome everyone to the new club


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> I’m already fed up of the elitist attitude of this new club. How dare it assume we all have cars you can drive.
> 
> Cliquey old boys club. :runaway:


Less of the boys git!

Drive the thing why don’t you!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just FYI to those who signed up late this afternoon and thereafter. I’ll be updating your profiles on monday when roger send the next list.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

evogeof said:


> Any january sale voucher codes ?? :chuckle::chuckle:
> joined.


Maureen will subsidise all four of us again any time of the year at our next meeting at some posh Premier Inn restaurant. 

Geoff, you know this makes sense and look forward to it all again.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The big question I think really needs to be answered is...

Has anyone told Steve the membership is non-refundable?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Maureen will subsidise all four of us again any time of the year at our next meeting at some posh Premier Inn restaurant.
> 
> Geoff, you know this makes sense and look forward to it all again.


Ah ye I remember that. Very kind of her. I’ve been working by cepen Park premier inn This week


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> I voted for the "new board" 110% but with this I obviously neednt have bothered.
> 
> In hindsight (a huge term I know ) maybe the GTRDC should have been formed before the vote as it would have had so much more credibility that way (in my eyes anyway )
> 
> ...


Brian, my longstanding and knowledgeable friend, let's have a local meet soon.

We used to enjoy 7 Diner and I'm sure some other folks would love to return for a sensible chat now that the opportunity exists for a positive way forward.

Otherwise, you're welcome to join me and Maureen in our back garden again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

mr_ship said:


> Joined


Welcome to the GTR Drivers Club.

We have some good plans for 2018 and we hope you'll be able to participate.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats me paid and joined.

Hope you guys plan to do some meets/shows closer to Scotland lol

Colin

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Paid and joined as well.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

goldywaggon said:


> Thats me paid and joined.
> 
> Hope you guys plan to do some meets/shows closer to Scotland lol
> 
> ...


Welcome goldywaggon.

Last year the Founder Members of the GTR Drivers Club organised and participated in a cracking trip to Scotland.

Actually, in the New Year we started in Wales and then in Summer it was Croatia, most of Europe and a Christmas fling in Bruges.

If you like trackdays, we have an expert organizer in the form of John Miskin and usually our close friend and BTCC star Jake Hill will be able to provide tuition at Silverstone.

That brings me to your idea. I'm sure something could be organised at Knockhill on or around a BTCC Round. Let's see what we can do. My partner is Scottish and she'll be up for it.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I will also be in a non GTR albeit one accepted at most gtr meets . 

surprisingly even though they are way rarer last year we had more stageas on the stagea stand than there were gtrs on the gtr stand


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> I will also be in a non GTR albeit one accepted at most gtr meets .
> 
> surprisingly even though they are way rarer last year we had more stageas on the stagea stand than there were gtrs on the gtr stand


:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everybody. My apologies for not inputting and posting at the moment as I am at the Autosports Show today and tomorrow with Jake Hill (our GTRDC official trackday instructor and BTCC driver - full season this year with great support and sponsorship). 

I am busy organising the stand for the GTRDC on Saturday and Sunday at Autosports in Hall 9 stand 9240.

I will be doing the trackdays and Motorsport events for the GTR Drivers Club and look forward to seeing as many of you as possible during the year.

Love my new Forum name Papa Smurf as nurburgringgtr was a bit long and no longer reflected my image!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Anyone coming to meet the new club founders are sure to find us over the entire weekend. Keep a special eye out for John in his Club outfit.



Papa Smurf said:


> Hi everybody. My apologies for not inputting and posting at the moment as I am at the Autosports Show today and tomorrow with Jake Hill (our GTRDC official trackday instructor and BTCC driver - full season this year with great support and sponsorship).
> 
> I am busy organising the stand for the GTRDC on Saturday and Sunday at Autosports in Hall 9 stand 9240.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> I will also be in a non GTR albeit one accepted at most gtr meets .
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly even though they are way rarer last year we had more stageas on the stagea stand than there were gtrs on the gtr stand



Of course you will be welcomed - possibly with open arms ;-) 

Also useful for transporting larger items.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd join if I wasn't a member of the Democratic GTR Owners Front of Judea


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

simGTR said:


> I'd join if I wasn't a member of the Democratic GTR Owners Front of Judea


You can be a member of as many, or as few as you wish!

I am a lifetime member of OC and lots of members will be members of B35, SOC, Skyline Owners, Ferrari Owners Club or whatever etc etc etc. Great, it means people can enjoy as many events and social groups as they like in the car community.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> You can be a member of as many, or as few as you wish!
> 
> I am a lifetime member of OC and lots of members will be members of B35, SOC, Skyline Owners, Ferrari Owners Club or whatever etc etc etc. Great, it means people can enjoy as many events and social groups as they like in the car community.


Me too, I have other cars and belong to other clubs as well as the Skyline Owners club and the OC (fully paid up lifetime member!) :rotz:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

simGTR said:


> I'd join if I wasn't a member of the Democratic GTR Owners Front of Judea


****ing splitters..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

#confused

I dont keep up with things on here as well as I used to lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

bladerider said:


> #confused
> 
> I dont keep up with things on here as well as I used to lol



Any queries ask away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Lots to tell the new members over the next week or two. 

Track Days, events, meets, clothing and more.

Will start some new threads for each update so people can join in with what they wish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Joined up today at the auto show today,I have absolutely no idea about the politics and quiet frankly am still scratching my head thinking what the hell is everyone on about on this thread?! I just joined in good faith that there will be lots to look forward to this year and mainly having fun in what we take pride in, the cars!
By the way roger heres my username as I had forgotten what it was when we spoke, I’m getting forgetful in my old age lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt33gtr said:


> Joined up today at the auto show today,I have absolutely no idea about the politics and quiet frankly am still scratching my head thinking what the hell is everyone on about on this thread?! I just joined in good faith that there will be lots to look forward to this year and mainly having fun in what we take pride in, the cars!
> By the way roger heres my username as I had forgotten what it was when we spoke, I’m getting forgetful in my old age lol


Hear hear!

Really good to meet you today and looking forward to seeing you at the show and look forward to seeing the S3 R33 with the S2 Splitter! You will get in and out of car parks more easily than Mudflap for sure.

Will get your joining mail out this week and update the forum name.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Got to hand it to mud flap, he has some knowledge on these cars!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

matt33gtr said:


> Got to hand it to mud flap, he has some knowledge on these cars!


And Merlot red wine :chuckle:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

matt33gtr said:


> Got to hand it to mud flap, he has some knowledge on these cars!


That's good of you to say Matt.

From what I saw of your pics, you know more than most about getting an amazing finish to your paintwork. Black must be one of the most difficult shades to work on.

I forgot your VIN which starts 041. If you PM me the other three numbers I can tell you a bit more about your Series 3.

Anyway, it was great to see you on the GTR Drivers Club stand at the NEC.

Jack


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just get your tenner out James, all will be good mate.




bladerider said:


> #confused
> 
> I dont keep up with things on here as well as I used to lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keep an eye out in the members area we have got some announcements this week!


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Mudflap said:


> matt33gtr said:
> 
> 
> > Got to hand it to mud flap, he has some knowledge on these cars!
> ...



Thanks fella!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

You know you wont sell her though :thumbsup:LOL!




matt33gtr said:


> Thanks fella!


----------



## ericherm1 (Mar 3, 2017)

*GTRDC US Affiliation*

Has there been any discussion to extend a chapter of the GTRDC to the US?


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Just joined.....looking forward to some future events!


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Also just joined. Completely unaware of any of the politics around this, mainly because I've not really gotten involved in any of the old events and don't regularly frequent the forums. But I'd be interested in getting more involved and this seems like a great way of doing so!


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

New member from Sweden. I hope I will be able to attend at least some of the events, in some way at least! 

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Staninator said:


> Also just joined. Completely unaware of any of the politics around this, mainly because I've not really gotten involved in any of the old events and don't regularly frequent the forums. But I'd be interested in getting more involved and this seems like a great way of doing so!


Welcome to the club. There's a few R35 owners out your way, I originally came from a village about 12 miles from Cambridge, near St.Ives.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Staninator said:


> Also just joined. Completely unaware of any of the politics around this, mainly because I've not really gotten involved in any of the old events and don't regularly frequent the forums. But I'd be interested in getting more involved and this seems like a great way of doing so!



Bravo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

barry P. said:


> Welcome to the club. There's a few R35 owners out your way, I originally came from a village about 12 miles from Cambridge, near St.Ives.


Thanks Barry! I think I was once in a mass WhatsApp group with you and a bunch of others a couple of years back. Never did make it out for a drive with you guys, but if you lot are about at some point, I'd be up for weekend drive.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Staninator said:


> Thanks Barry! I think I was once in a mass WhatsApp group with you and a bunch of others a couple of years back. Never did make it out for a drive with you guys, but if you lot are about at some point, I'd be up for weekend drive.


That group still exists although one has moved abroad and a few have sold their cars. We sometimes head over to the Pistonheads meet at St.Neots that happens each month on a Sun morning.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

davew said:


> You know you wont sell her though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Yes you know what? Your right! let’s have some fun with the machines we have!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Well ... after a number of years of being a bit quiet I have just woken up ... and paid my £10 ! ... Still here, still have the old girl, the R33 that is, oh ... and the wife  Will be looking in with interest as to what lies ahead ...


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

So, whats the sales pitch? Why should I fork over my hard earned £10 note?!

(Its a serious question btw, just wondering what this (paid) club offers that any of the thousands of facebook clubs dont)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ITSt said:


> Well ... after a number of years of being a bit quiet I have just woken up ... and paid my £10 ! ... Still here, still have the old girl, the R33 that is, oh ... and the wife  Will be looking in with interest as to what lies ahead ...


Oh.............my............... word!!! Endo and I were only talking about you the other day, welcome on board:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

kindai said:


> So, whats the sales pitch? Why should I fork over my hard earned £10 note?!
> 
> (Its a serious question btw, just wondering what this (paid) club offers that any of the thousands of facebook clubs dont)


Hi Kindai, wellllllll its a bit like this: Its pretty hard to be anything different nowadays and then there's the old cliche about re inventing the wheel, why fix it etc blah blah.

So really were a group of friends who enjoy cars, drives out, chats, meets, shows and mostly the cars we own. So with all this in mind and some vigour our idea's grew and formed our car club. 

All the founder members are passionate, highly driven nuts and between us have some amazing contacts. Each founding member used their own cash to start this new Club, we pooled our resources together.

The Club will be offering superb events, drives, trips, local and national social meets and maybe some pretty astounding things that money simply cant buy and we will start to release details as we confirm them.

So we are pretty much another car club, all our proceeds generated go back into the club. Maybe were just a bit more driven than some clubs but thats not what were about, we just want to get out there with others and enjoy ourselves A LOT.

This 1st year is already off to a great start and membership is nearing 100 already. 

A full year of events and meets are indeed planned, we are also looking for members to help us and become involved with the planning and organisational side of the club. 

So any budding Local reps and/or events support crew we really would welcome your help.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

davew said:


> Oh.............my............... word!!! Endo and I were only talking about you the other day, welcome on board:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Ha Ha ... My son and I are just now remembering the "old" days of the Angel  Son is now speeding around a bit higher off the road ... he has his Private Pilot's License ! 

The R33 will be 22 years old next month, still going strong but I am a bit more "careful" with her these days, and it is still lovingly looked after by Marc Light at what was once called The Garage (he has gone up in the world these days business wise, now SVS Autocentre).

These were fun days out


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ITSt said:


> Ha Ha ... My son and I are just now remembering the "old" days of the Angel  Son is now speeding around a bit higher off the road ... he has his Private Pilot's License !
> 
> The R33 will be 22 years old next month, still going strong but I am a bit more "careful" with her these days, and it is still lovingly looked after by Marc Light at what was once called The Garage (he has gone up in the world these days business wise, now SVS Autocentre).
> 
> These were fun days out


Were going to be running an Andy Hornsby Ice Cream Run in memory of our old friend this spring. Would be great to see the old crew return.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

ITSt said:


> Ha Ha ... My son and I are just now remembering the "old" days of the Angel  Son is now speeding around a bit higher off the road ... he has his Private Pilot's License !
> 
> The R33 will be 22 years old next month, still going strong but I am a bit more "careful" with her these days, and it is still lovingly looked after by Marc Light at what was once called The Garage (he has gone up in the world these days business wise, now SVS Autocentre).
> 
> These were fun days out


 long time no see!
Need to meet up, and get Chas out when his car's back 



davew said:


> Were going to be running an Andy Hornsby Ice Cream Run in memory of our old friend this spring. Would be great to see the old crew return.


I agree totally, one of the last times I saw him, if not the last was on an Ice Cream run up the old military road.
Definately would be fitting


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

endo said:


> long time no see!
> Need to meet up, and get Chas out when his car's back
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn’t you be busy designing stuff ;-) ........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just joined. Now all I need is a vast improvement in financial fortunes to get me back in a GT-R


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just joined. Now all I need is a vast improvement in financial fortunes to get me back in a GT-R


Give me a call tomorrow to improve your fortunes:thumbsup:


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Guys
I purchased my membership the other day. What happens next?

Thanks!


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

We sit and we wait ha


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Blade1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I purchased my membership the other day. What happens next?
> 
> ...



You will get an email in next week or so with your gt-r.co.uk email address and your membership number.

As you can see we already have a number of events planned and just about to launch a headline GTRDC summer event which I hope all members will come too and give their cars a proper run out.

August 5th for diaries hits as an advanced heads up.

We also have a drive out weekend break planned for October and just finalising the details ready to launch.

Anything that springs to mind that as the members would like to do? Events you want to attend, things we haven’t thought of? 

PS logo and clothing designs are pretty much finalised as well so watch this space. Don’t worry there is a lot going on in the background.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Blade1 said:


> Hi Guys
> I purchased my membership the other day. What happens next?
> 
> Thanks!


You have an enormous smile :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

As Rog says we are working on lots of events and some of the biggest ones of the year will be announced - we have track Days at Silverstone and the clothing and stickers are nearly ready :wavey:


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys

I was wondering where my fancy GTRDC member line in red and white, below my username was. :runaway: 

I see there's lots of plans bubbling away. I personally will be using my car for fast road use and vmax (subject to insurance) so I'm up for the meetups and dyno runs (such as the Litchfield meet in March) as well as any social get together.

Whatever is decided with events, just make sure there are no steep inclines, lol.

Would it be weird if I take my BMW to some of these events as the GT-R can't be taken out? (lol).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We will update and you will get your coloured title


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just out of curiosity,

Will these email addresses continue forever ??
Its just that Ive been through all this before and my [email protected] email address got used for everything and when Cem stopped supporting them it was a right pain - in fact I lost my XBOX Live account and had to start a new profile because of it !!

Minor life issue admittedly, but not one I want to repeat lol

J.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

bladerider said:


> Just out of curiosity,
> 
> Will these email addresses continue forever ??
> Its just that Ive been through all this before and my [email protected] email address got used for everything and when Cem stopped supporting them it was a right pain - in fact I lost my XBOX Live account and had to start a new profile because of it !!
> ...


It's an impossible question to answer ( and "forever" is a really long time! ) I think the best answer is we'll do our best to make sure that they do, and if there are ever plans to stop them then we'll try to give some decent notice so you have the chance to change accounts etc.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bladerider said:


> Just out of curiosity,
> 
> Will these email addresses continue forever ??
> Its just that Ive been through all this before and my [email protected] email address got used for everything and when Cem stopped supporting them it was a right pain - in fact I lost my XBOX Live account and had to start a new profile because of it !!
> ...


Aren't there more important things in life to be worrying about at this moment in time? I know that for a lot of people, the fact that many KFC outlets cannot currently source their chicken, there is a lot of deprivation in this country and all you can think of is yourself:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

"This isn’t Iran."! Thank you, made me burst out with laughter having my morning coffee.


----------



## 2012blackgtr (May 29, 2018)

what is it you're saying about a trip to japan! I'll join. I'm keen to learn more about my car.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtrtayfun said:


> So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk


Yes, but the internet is big enough to cope with them all


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The GTRDC is closely linked to this forum gtr.co.uk with all it's events and news on here. 

To join, you do have to go to www.gtrdc.co.uk to sign in and get membership which is only £10 a year which can be recouped with one trackday or major event. 

The only rule of the GT-R Drivers Club (GTRDC) is NO POLITICS, just fun.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

gtrtayfun said:


> So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk


Skylineowners, SOC [SkylineOwenrsClub], GTR-Club on Facebook, NAGTROC, NissanSportz, R35club.com, R35GTRclub.com...I could go on, but don't see the point.:chuckle::chuckle:

Don't even get me started on MR2 or Scooby clubs


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

IMS said:


> Skylineowners, SOC [SkylineOwenrsClub], GTR-Club on Facebook, NAGTROC, NissanSportz, R35club.com, R35GTRclub.com...I could go on, but don't see the point.:chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Don't even get me started on MR2 or Scooby clubs


Dont forget GTR Cartel and GTR Smack Talk on fb then all the USA and worldwide based forums like Heritage etc.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

gtrtayfun said:


> So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk


I would like to extend my welcome to you on this Forum which hosts the GTR Drivers Club.

The GTRDC offers good opportunities to have fun with your car and it only costs a tenner to gain full benefits.

I'm not sure what car you own or what driving experiences you seek but let me know on this Forum or by PM and I can guide to the many other platforms that I belong to.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mudflap said:


> I would like to extend my welcome to you on this Forum which hosts the GTR Drivers Club.
> 
> The GTRDC offers good opportunities to have fun with your car and it only costs a tenner to gain full benefits.
> 
> I'm not sure what car you own or what driving experiences you seek but let me know on this Forum or by PM and I can guide to the many other platforms that I belong to.


It’s a spambot. Only just realised so will be wielding the ban hammer very shortly.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtrtayfun said:


> So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk


It’s taken me a day to figure it out but I’m going to toast your ass now my little spambot.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It’s taken me a day to figure it out but I’m going to toast your ass now my little spambot.


Well done Sherlock. :thumbsup:

Probably off topic but from where do spambots originate?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mudflap said:


> Well done Sherlock. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably off topic but from where do spambots originate?



Spambotia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Spambotia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only some from there, the others are from Spambotswana:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Only some from there, the others are from Spambotswana:thumbsup:


Thanks for the feedback guys. :thumbsup:

I didn't realize that this was such a highly technical subject.

My initial thoughts were that spambots originated from sad folks with no friends or lifestyle.


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)

So we now have gtr.co.uk, gtroc.org, B35 invitation only facebook group, and gtrdc.co.uk

Confuses me greatly. I'll go to whichever has the most user driven content on the forums.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You will find most of the links and information on this forum. There are separate sections for the GTRDC which are what the club is doing, but likewise, the events that are organised by most of your list will be under the Events section of this forum.

It is more about navigating this forum and finding where things are. Clearly, Facebook pages, Instagram and Twitter will only be found on their platforms.


----------



## Mercian18 (Nov 13, 2018)

I can’t wait to not be attending the brilliant GTRDC events. Lol
___________________
congrats 4 u guy)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Man, your always welcome over this side of the pond:smokin::smokin::smokin:




Mercian18 said:


> I can’t wait to not be attending the brilliant GTRDC events. Lol
> ___________________
> congrats 4 u guy)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mudflap said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> I didn't realize that this was such a highly technical subject.
> 
> My initial thoughts were that spambots originated from sad folks with no friends or lifestyle.


Nope Jack, they don't come from me!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Evo9lution said:


> Nope Jack, they don't come from me!



Hahaha that is brutal self deprecation mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mudflap said:


> My initial thoughts were that spambots originated from *sad folks* with no friends or *lifestyle*.





Evo9lution said:


> Nope Jack, they don't come from me!





ROG350Z said:


> Hahaha that is brutal self deprecation mate!


You're probably right. Fortunately, I do have some good friends! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

Bit of a newbie here, so pardon the silly quesiton - the track days, are they just a discounted rate? Or, does the membership include track days?

thanks. D.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The GT-R Drivers Club has an annual membership of £15.00 which opens many doors and gives members the opportunity to take part in club events such as track days and runway days, tours and to buy merchandise and equipment at special rates. 

Unfortunately, track days do cost money and the most expensive in the UK are Silverstone Grand Prix at £469.00 for a day and the cheapest would be about £179.00 at Snetterton. We have done deals to get these at a discount but not FOC as we would have to absorb the cost - we can't. 

The benefits of joining are incredibly.


----------



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for the info Papa Smurf.


----------

